# standart schriften



## Mindstorm (10. Januar 2002)

welche schriftarten werden standartmäßig beim betrachten einer page erkannt und nicht umgewandelt???

thx

Mindstorm


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (10. Januar 2002)

hi,
das kommt auf das betriebssystem an.. wenn du nun von windows ausgehst, sind es arial usw. also die schriften, die standartmäßig mitinstalliert werden.

ansosnten kannst du es auch festlegen, siehe css forum.


----------



## Tribalman (10. Januar 2002)

Hängt natürlich von Betriebssystem ab, aber genauer
noch: von den Schriften, die der Betrachter installiert 
hat. Wenn er die Schrift hat, die Du verwenden willst,
dann gibt´s kein Problem. 

Allerdings kann auch jeder User seinen Browser so 
einstellen, das alle Schriften in seiner Lieblings-
schrift dargestellt werden – aber wer macht sowas 
schon …  

Tribal

P.S.: Web-Standard-Schriften auf dem PC: Arial 
und Verdana. Auf dem Mac: Helvetica und Geneva.


----------

